# New plants and flasks from Sam



## leeaun (Jan 24, 2017)

Finally got my seedlings and flasks from Sam when he was dropping by in London on Sunday. The plants were immaculately packed and were in beautiful condition and not a single broken leaf in sight considering it has made the journey across the pond and on to Solihul where Sam was giving a talk before coming to London. Lots of freebies thrown in as well! The flasks were really nice too and all ready to be repotted although the sanderianum I will wait for a month or so until it gets a bit bigger. He is judicious in giving advice and really helpful with the smallest of queries - his reputation is definitely well deserved. Attached are my acquisitions! 

Flasks: 
Paph. rothschildianum x sib (Giant Wings GM/WOC x Pylo AM/AOS)
Paph. rothschildianum x sib (Giant Wings GM/WOC x 2nd Dimension) 
Paph. rothschildianum x sib (Giant Wings GM/WOC x Canadian Club GM/JOGA)
Paph. sanderianum x sib (World 101 x Red Delight) 
Paph. haynaldianum x sib (Semi-Vini x Purple Delight) (FREE) 

NBS plants: 
Paph. rothschildianum x sib (Mint Chocolate x Atticus AM/AOS, B/WOC)
Paph. rothschildianum x sib (Saltin Pepper x Giant Wings GM/WOC)
Paph. rothschildianum x sib (Fine Five x Atticus AM/AOS, B/WOC)
Paph. rothschildianum x sib (Giant Wings GM/WOC x Black Star)
Paph. rothschildianum x sib (Gigantic FCC/AOS x Perfection FCC/AOS, G/JOGA)
Paph. rothschildianum x sib (Miles x Perfection FCC/AOS, G/JOGA) 
Paph. rothschildianum x sib (Sam’s Choice x Canadian Club GM/JOGA)
Paph. rothschildianum x sib (Exotic Dancer x Giant Wings GM/WOC)
Paph. phillipinense x sib (Wide Spread x Alford AM/AOS) (FREE) 

Seedlings (20cm ls): 
Paph. sanderianum x sib (Fat Boy x Dr John Doherty AM/AQ/AOS)
Paph. sanderianum x sib (Mini AQ/AOS x Dr John Doherty AM/AQ/AOS) x 2 plants
Paph. sanderianum x sib (Fat Boy x Sam Tsui AM/AQ/AOS) x 2 plants
Paph. sanderianum x sib (Jordyn (HCC/AQ/AOS x Dr John Doherty AM/AQ/AOS) x 2 plants
Paph. sanderianum x sib (Dr John Doherty AM/AQ/AOS x Sam Tsui AM/AQ/AOS) x 2 plants (1 FREE)


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 24, 2017)

Oh, wow! Look at you! 

Must have some big operation going on there. Haha

Good luck!


----------



## Justin (Jan 24, 2017)

Wow awesome haul!!!! My kind of stuff.


----------



## troy (Jan 24, 2017)

You are going into business!!


----------



## AdamD (Jan 24, 2017)

No joke! Are you repopulating Mt. Kinabalu?


----------



## abax (Jan 24, 2017)

Do I sense a real roth junkie here?????? ;>)


----------



## NYEric (Jan 25, 2017)

Dang! ! Good luck.


----------



## eggshells (Jan 25, 2017)

Sweet acquisitions.

I'm curious what this one looks like. 
Paph. haynaldianum x sib (Semi-Vini x Purple Delight)


----------



## leeaun (Jan 25, 2017)

Just concentrating on two species (roth and sanderianum) and growing it well....difficult not to be lured to the nice hybrids as well........


----------



## troy (Jan 25, 2017)

Some of those grow faster than others, I havn't heard of either blooming sooner than 4 years out of flask, 5 - 7 seems to be the norm growing under ideal conditions


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 25, 2017)

Damn, what a great collection. Hope I am around in ten years to see the flower photo's!


----------



## leeaun (Jan 25, 2017)

troy said:


> Some of those grow faster than others, I havn't heard of either blooming sooner than 4 years out of flask, 5 - 7 seems to be the norm growing under ideal conditions



I have read about the long wait for flowering with the roths and sanderianums, which is why I have got a batch of NBS roths and semi-mature sanderianums to shorten the wait for the ultimate reward......


----------



## troy (Jan 25, 2017)

That was a smart move, sams plants and especially flasks are the best, I'm sure anybody would agree


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 25, 2017)

you went crazy, but excellent stuff from Sam.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 26, 2017)

I heard roth can also bloom in just a few short years out of flask.
With a number of flasks you got, your chance is not too bad I'm sure.

Good luck and hope to see some wonderful flowers in the near future from you!


----------



## leeaun (Jan 27, 2017)

*Its in flower!*

Looks like I did not have to wait too long, the NBS cross from Sam I got on Monday is now producing a flower bud. And its only in a 9cm pot with leaf span of 15 inches across. Keeping my fingers crossed it will not blast as it has been repotted from the transit from the U.S. 








Happypaphy7 said:


> I heard roth can also bloom in just a few short years out of flask.
> With a number of flasks you got, your chance is not too bad I'm sure.
> 
> Good luck and hope to see some wonderful flowers in the near future from you!


----------



## leeaun (Jan 27, 2017)

The cross is Paph. rothschildianum x sib (Miles x Perfection FCC/AOS, G/JOGA).
Do roths flower so small and young?


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 27, 2017)

yes, but not well. I'd pich out all but one bud.


----------



## Justin (Jan 28, 2017)

9 years was the fastest i flowered a roth from flask. And for me most take longer. I grow indoors though so conditions are not perfect.


----------



## leeaun (Jan 28, 2017)

Ozpaph said:


> yes, but not well. I'd pich out all but one bud.



Yup, Sam told me that sometimes when a plant is bare rooted the stress response induces the differentiation of a flower bud instead and he has also likewise advised that I should leave just one bud to see how flowers look like and then snip it off after it fully opens so that the young plant can fully develop stronger growths. I was told by a friend who is an plant physiology that because of that it could mean that the plant has inadvertly bypassed the age related juvenille stage and the plant would probably be an easy bloomer. 

If that was the case, I wonder if signals from nature like drought or a drop in temp could be a likewise signal for the plant to start flowering?


----------



## Wendy (Jan 28, 2017)

What a great list! I look forward to photos. :clap::clap:


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 29, 2017)

I think most plants are temperature or day length sensitive for flower initiation.


----------

